

Google Linux servers hit with $5m patent infringement verdict - datums
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/04/21/texas_jury_says_google_infringed_linux_patent/

======
sciurus
This isn't google-specific; any company using the linux kernel is vulnerable
to being sued over infringing this patent.

[http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sec...](http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=5893120.PN.&OS=PN/5893120&RS=PN/5893120)

------
Mad_Gouki
I don't understand what they patented. Is this a patent for a hash table
implemented using a linked list with garbage collection? How is this
patentable? There should be a ton of 'prior art' concerning the data
structures, and garbage collection was certainly around for decades before
this patent was filed.

